# HELP NISSAN MICRA



## Darren yO (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,

Car Details:
Nissan Micra Celebration 3dr
Year: 2000

I recently got my handbrake cables replaced on my car about a week and a half ago. Reason being, ther was no hold on the car when i pulled it up and also the driver side drum was sticking.

Since getting it replaced the hold is normal. Nothing wrong with that watsoever. But today i was out, when i got home the driver side drum was roasting hot. So its still sticking.

Any ideas what is wrong with it? It was sticking before i got the new cables also.

Thanks.


----------



## debbie100683 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a 54 plate Nissan micro and it is losing power when u drive but it can drive for over 18 miles b4 it happens, it dose not break down but slow right down if I pull over and let in run for habit then it will drive again, has any1 ever come across this problem b4


----------

